# 2009 IASCA So Cal Summer Events



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

First of all, thanks for all your support at the events we've had in So Cal so far this year. We have had 15-25 cars at the California shows this year.

I have confirmed two shows per month all through summer with the exception of August. If anyone knows of a good shop on Central/Northern California who would like to do a show in August please contact me.

Heres what we have through summer:

June 13th
AMERICAN GRAFFITI FESTIVAL AND CAR SHOW
Modesto Junior College
425 College Ave
Modesto, Ca
SQi and SQc1

June 28th
MR MARV'S BBQ SOUND OFF
Best Buy Parking Lot
101 General Stillwell Drive
Marina, Ca
SQi and SQc1

July 11th
AUDIO SHOP SOUND CHALLENGE
6760 Central Ave Unit A
Riverside, Ca
SQi and SQc1

July 25th
KUSTOM KAR AUDIO SOUND CHALLENGE
1701 Santa Rosa Ave.
Santa Rosa, Ca
SQi and SQc1

August 8th
BEACH AUTOSOUND SOUND OFF AND TUNER CHALLENGE
18042 Beach Blvd.
Huntington Beach, Ca
SQi and SQc1

September 12th
AUDIO INNOVATIONS SOUND CHALLENGE
4210 North Fresno St.
Fresno, Ca
SQi and SQc1


Contact me if you have any questions:
[email protected]
(909)816-2640


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

count me in for hte marvs and the second kustom kar audio challenge (thought its 3 days before my vacation lol)...

i will try to bring people as usual 

b


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It seems that most of the Southern Cal events are in Northern Calif.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

dont you know michael? norcal is the new socal!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> dont you know michael? norcal is the new socal!


:bowdown: - - - - - - - - - - :rifle:


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

um . . .I did 2 So Cal shows in March and April so 

The only month i don't have a so cal show is June and that is because the American Graffiti show and Marv's BBQ show are going to be HUGE!

Actually . . I think Monterey and Fresno are considered "central" california, I could be wrong tho. Even if i am wrong . .  anyways.

Don't let my Login name fool you I'm gonna go anywhere I feel like driving to.

On a side note . . .the Kustom Kar show in Santa Rosa was the biggest and best show of the year so c'mon So Cal people don't be outdone by the Nor Cal folks.

I should be scheduling a show at ID very soon, probably in September . . if i tried to squeeze it in June my fiance would kick my ass . . .and I'm sure some of your significant others would kick your respective asses as well 

ooo BTW . . .I changed up the trophy designs so you can start collecting the new and improved ones.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Todd,

I'm not mad you and your Bad Ass Stang can go wherever you want. 

I was just commenting on the title of this thread: 2009 IASCA *Southern* California Summer Events.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I didnt think you were "mad" , i was smiling when i typed my post.

I should have written "california" not "southern california" tho, you're correct sir!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Todd upgraded the Stang to Hyundai last time. Bad assed hyundai :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Todd upgraded the Stang to Hyundai last time. Bad assed hyundai :laugh:


Oh yeah I forgot; I guess the price of Gas took its toll. :cheesy:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

and that hyundai had unbelievable staging


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> and that hyundai had unbelievable staging


There was a system in the Hyundai?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

It's got gullwing doors, didn't u see??


----------



## dalucifer (Oct 8, 2007)

oooo maybe my car will be done and i can compete!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> It's got gullwing doors, didn't u see??


Damn,

I must have really been in La La Land. :blush:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> On a side note . . .the Kustom Kar show in Santa Rosa was the biggest and best show of the year so c'mon *So Cal people don't be outdone by the Nor Cal folks.*


I thought that we had a pretty big turnout at our last Competition in Orange.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I thought that we had a pretty big turnout at our last Competition in Orange.


Quality vs Quantity


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Quality vs Quantity


Did you notice Todd also put the word *Best* on the Santa Rosa Comp. :surprised:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

WHOO HOO! One that is only 30 minutes of driving instead of 4+ hours!

September 12th
AUDIO INNOVATIONS SOUND CHALLENGE
4210 North Fresno St.
Fresno, Ca
SQi and SQc1


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> WHOO HOO! One that is only 30 minutes of driving instead of 4+ hours!
> 
> September 12th
> AUDIO INNOVATIONS SOUND CHALLENGE
> ...


Jeez, even the ones in So Cal I have to drive at least an hour.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm not worried. they're best sq car got beat at our so cal show  

just ribbin ya bing!! lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I'm not worried. they're best sq car got beat at our so cal show
> 
> just ribbin ya bing!! lol


Yeah, but didn't you hear Senior Eng put a tune to die for on it.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

#1 it was a KIA !

#2 it was a rental

#3 it DID NOT have an aftermarket system in it

#4 it staged like the singer had their head between my legs (which is not always a bad thing)

#5 it DID NOT have gull wing doors ( BTW "gull wings" flip up "lamo style" flip forward, jeez! )

#6 When i say it was the "best" show that ws based on quantity of competitors and quality of the overall vibe of the show, I mean at least we didnt have to pee in the bushes for the last 2 hours of THAT show.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> #1 it was a KIA !
> 
> #2 it was a rental
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention no food or water.:laugh:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

you didnt hear Kevin K's on mine either that was done yesterday 

as far as peeing in the bushes, you pick the spots Todd  we just show up


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Does Big Red have a new and improved tuning? :surprised:


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Well I know there wont be any shortage of things to check out, food to eat or places to pee at the Modesto Show....


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> Well I know there wont be any shortage of *things to check out*, food to eat or places to pee at the Modesto Show....


Topless Car Wash? 
Wet Tee Shirts? 


Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

SoCalSQ;743395
#4 it staged like the singer had their head between my legs (which is not always a bad thing)[/QUOTE said:


> Oh shiiiiiiiittt!!!
> forget the competition, I am buyin the car and play female singers all day!!! :laugh:
> 
> Michael, you are on dirty minded man.....  great thoughts..


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Topless Car Wash?
> Wet Tee Shirts?
> 
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.



well ..... this show is tied in with a major hot rod show..... On Saturday there is usually 1000+ hot rods and other vehicles registered for the main show.... its a family event... so there usually isnt any topless clothless etc going on..... sorry to dissapoint...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Oh shiiiiiiiittt!!!
> forget the competition, I am buyin the car and play female singers all day!!! :laugh:
> 
> Michael, you are on dirty minded man.....  great thoughts..


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am speechless, Michael... :laugh:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

thats a man teaching a student how difficult it is to make a spank sound like its acutally coming from the bottom area. it takes several attempts to demonstrate it properly


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> that's a man teaching a student how difficult it is to make a spank sound like its actually coming from the bottom area. it takes several attempts to demonstrate it properly


I'm willing to practice! :beatnik:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Todd, any potential for along the coast? like san luis abispo area? that would be hella sweet for a all cali show at the nice weather. i think i may know some shops in that area, let me know.

b


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Sure,

Hook me up with some shops up there that do good work, understand SQ, and are run by cool people who will let us use their bathrooms.

Call me or email me, my information is the the first post on this thread (which incidentally has been hijacked by pictures of dirty old men spanking young damsels)

I can probably make one happen in late August.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> (which incidentally has been hijacked by pictures of dirty old men spanking young damsels)



A picture of Jim Spanking would be inappropriate (He's Married).


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

The plan for the Beach Autosound show is to add a tuner challenge to the IASCA show.

Rules will be SOMETHING like this:


6 tuners will be allowed to enter.
each will have 50 minutes to tune the car.
Tom Sweere (owner of Beach Autosound) will save each tune to disk and reset the system before the next tuner gets in.
Tom will listen to each tune afterwards and decide which tune HE likes the best.
First 6 people to sign up will be the tuners
I am thinking of a $50 entry fee with all entry fees going to the winner.
These rules are not set in stone yet, but are probably close to what they will be.
If you are interested in being a tuner contact me at (909)816-2640 OR at [email protected]

The car that will be tuned is Tom's personal car. It has the FULL Dynaudio Esotar 3-Way set with the old school F1. So if you cant make this thing sound good you're doing something reeeeeeeeely wrong.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Correct date for this show is:

September 26th
AUDIO INNOVATIONS SOUND CHALLENGE
4210 North Fresno St.
Fresno, Ca
SQi and SQc1

Show at Image Dynamics, Ontario is Sept 12th


----------

